# Blei schneller oxidieren lassen



## Andal (1. Juni 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die Hobby-Alchemisten.

Blei wird ja von selber stumpf und dunkelgrau. Wie kann man das beschleunigen, ohne dabei die Wirbel genauso schnell verrosten zu lassen?


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Man füge mehr Reaktionsenergie zu.
In die Sonne legen und ein paar Wassertropfen drüber gießen.


----------



## tozi (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Hallo,
wie wärs mit dunkelgrauer sprühfarbe und dann noch nass im staubfeinen sand wälzen. Oder tauchen in Farbe und dann in den Sand. Ich nehme an du willst es tarnen oder ?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Oxidation über Elektrolyse. Ähnlich dem Ladevorgang einer Autobatterie.
Oder irgentwelche stark genugen Oxidationsmittel.


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

in essig tunken


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Alles recht und schön, dann kann ich sie gleich mit Pulverlack beschichten. Es soll kein Aufwand werden, nur der Silberglanz muss zügig weg.


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

kein aufwand. in essig (essenz noch besser) tunken und "morgen" isses matt.


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Dann werd ich mir morgen mal Essenz holen. #6


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Das kommt auf deine Wirbel an 
Ich bin kein Profi auf dem Gebiet, aber ich würde sagen dass Säure den Prozess definitiv beschleunigen wird. 'Ne verdünnte Salzsäure oder ne konzentrierte Essigsäure sollte leicht zu kriegen und händeln sein - ich geh mal davon aus, dass du dich nicht total ungeschickt anstellst, so als Überleberer.
#h

PS: Zu viel Zeit gelassen beim schreiben ...


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Ich werde mich und die Bleie sicher nicht in der Wanne baden.


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Hol dir vom Karosseriebauer ne halbe Spraydose Zinkspray. In 5 Minuten sind die Bleie stumpfgrau.


----------



## bbfishing (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Moin
einfach über Nacht in Cola legen, geht auch prima bei Jigköpfen, dann aber nur rein hängen, nicht die Haken in die Cola
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Da erinnere ich mich an früher:
Da war das Blei schön bleigrau.
Nu isses silbrig glänzend.
Ist da etwa viel Zinn drin im Blei, denn härter ist es auch geworden.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Mit Essigessenz habe ich alte Köpfe wieder glänzend bekommen..... erst einlegen und dann mit nem Tuch den Schmodder abpolieren.... glänzen wie frisch aus dem Guss....


----------



## -MW- (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*



bbfishing schrieb:


> über Nacht in Cola legen, geht auch prima bei Jigköpfen, dann aber nur rein hängen, nicht die Haken in die Cola



stimme zu! Cola funktioniert super zum Blei "mattieren", Essig geht auch gut...

 @FR33, lieber oxidiert lassen, denke das "glänzende" schreckt ab, grade im Rhein


----------



## volkerm (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Streu Kochsalz über die angefeuchteten Bleie, und leg das bei der jetzigen Luftfeuchtigkeit raus.


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Aha, Du willst also Deine Bissfrequenz um 50 % steigern ??? |bigeyes
Also olle Didi hat seine Bleiköppe dazu immer in Cola ersäuft.

http://www.lureangler.com/wp-content/uploads/RF-02_2015.pdf

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*



-MW- schrieb:


> ... denke das "glänzende" schreckt ab, grade im Rhein




nö. gerade da nicht.


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Das sind Kugelbleie mit Wirbel fürs Karpfenfischen. Großartige Tarnanstriche brauche ich nicht, aber funkeln wie eine mexikanische Pufftüre müssen sie halt auch nicht. Es reicht, wenn sie einfach schnell und gründlich anlaufen. Werde sie morgen mit Cola und Essigessenz baden. 

Besten Dank für die Tipps #6

Den Ebayshop von "brassenkopp" kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen. Extrem schneller Versand und die Bleie sind makellos gegossen, sehr preiswert im Vergleich zu Markenware, aber halt leider ganz frisch und glitzersilbern.


----------



## Jose (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

lieb Andal, spar dir den weg für essig-essenz, pack die in salz mitm bisschen wasser. tutet auch.


----------



## Chris1711 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Hey,
Ich hänge die Bleie ebenfalls in eine Schüssel mit Cola.... Nur aufpassen das die Wirbel bzw Haken nicht mit der Cola in Berührung kommen. In klaren Gewässern mit Angeldruck wirkt sich das positiv aus


----------



## fischbär (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Bitte unbedingt pulverbeschichten! Bei Behandlung mit Cola und Essig entstehen extrem giftige lösliche Bleiverbindungen! Blei ist nur so lange harmlos wie es metallisch vorliegt.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Hat sich alles erledigt. Ein Freund hat sich jetzt mit Fluidbed und allen möglichen Farben eingedeckt und beschichtet alles, was nicht von alleine auf den Baum kommt. #h


----------



## Cormoraner (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*



Andal schrieb:


> Hat sich alles erledigt. Ein Freund hat sich jetzt mit Fluidbed und allen möglichen Farben eingedeckt und beschichtet alles, was nicht von alleine auf den Baum kommt. #h


Geil, macht der das auch für FreundesFreunde? Habe da paar Hundert Bleie


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Geil, macht der das auch für FreundesFreunde? Habe da paar Hundert Bleie



Hi!
Kaufe dir das Zeug einfach beim Gerold - kostet nicht die Welt und macht richtig Spaß.
Das geht mit dem Fluidbed irre schnell und liefer perfekte Ergebnisse.
Ich bin total begeistert... .
Petri


----------



## Welpi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Blei schneller oxidieren lassen*

Ich würde die Methode mit Fluidbed-Beschichtung auf alle Fälle bevorzugen! Fischbär hat definitiv recht mit dem Einwand der Giftigkeit von löslichen Bleiverbindungen, die durch die Behandlung mit Säure entstehen...beim dippen in Cola entsteht z.B. Bleiphosphat und das ist  als krebserzeugend und keimzellenmutagen eingestuft... Klar leckt man nicht an seinen Bleien, aber gerade bei krebserregenden Substanzen sind wir schon exponiert genug, da sollte man den Kontakt mit bekannten (und vor allem vermeidbaren) Quellen möglichst einschränken.

Noch schlimmer sind Organische Bleiverbindungen die entstehen, wenn z.B. der Jigkopf vom GuFi mit den Weichmachern in selbigem reagiert... viele von euch haben bestimmt schom mal den weissen "Grind" am Bleikopf an der Kontaktfläche zum GuFi bemerkt, der nach einiger Zeit entsteht. Diese Verbindungen sind wirklich giftig und zudem lipophil, das heisst sie gehen gerne (und schnell!) durch die Haut in den Körper... das heisst schon beim begriffeln des Jigkopfes...
Aus diesem Grund verbanne ich Gufis mittlerweile immer mehr aus meinem Repertoire.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Zinn ist hier nur bedingt besser, da wählt man zwischen Pest und Cholera. Wens interessiert kann ja mal nach Bleiorganischen Verbindungen googeln...


----------

